# Codesys- FUP-Programme



## Tiger30 (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo
mich interessiert, wie ein Programm, das mit FUP geschrieben ist, in Codesys bearbeitet wird.
Was passiert bei jedem Rechenzyklus? wird jedes Neztwerk komplet bearbeitet oder erstmal die Eingänge werden initialisiert und dann beim nächsten Rechenzyklus verarbeitet?
Im Debugger habe ich mir ein kleines Programm geschaut ich konnte leider nicht nachvollziehen wie das ganze bearbeitet wird.

mfg
T.


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2009)

Um zu verstehen was in der SPS abgeht wirst Du den FUP Code wohl in AWL wandeln müssen. 

Dann kannst Du dir den Ablauf genau anschauen. Die Konvertierung erfolgt in dem Du auf den Baustein einen Rechtsklick machst und da "Objekt konvertieren" auswählst.

Mal ganz Allgemein gesprochen: Es werden alle Anweisungen in einem Zyklus abgearbeitet solange man diese nicht überspringt.


----------

